# Just dropping in...



## amystours (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello all! Just a quick note to say hello to everyone! I've missed you all! Hard to believe my bad little girl is almost a year old! Anyway, don't want to clog up the foaling threads, but I had to say hello!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Amy - good to hear from you again BUT how dare you pop in here without any updated pictures!


----------



##  (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, where are those pictures......and a long update on that precious little one? So glad you joined us again!


----------



## amystours (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh my word! The nerve I have!



Well I really don't have any good pictures... they all look like shaggy yaks right now!

Things have been really good. I've got a bottle calf I've had to raise since the Mama was being ugly to her. Gotta love it!


----------



## amystours (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## amystours (Mar 14, 2014)

I promise I'll get better ones in the spring!


----------

